# Decisive Moments



## cgw (Nov 19, 2015)

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/15/magazine/perfect-and-unrehearsed.html?_r=0


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 13, 2015)

Is that Shingen Takeda with the flag with the red spot, or one of his soldiers?


----------

